# Classement alphabétique des photos sur iPad



## kolobos (20 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,
Je ne comprends pas Apple. En recherche dans Google on trouve à profusion ces messages de personnes déroutées du fait quelles nont pas le choix de classer par ordre alphabétique leur photo sur iPad. Pourtant la logique la plus évidente nous démontre que cest ainsi quelles devraient êtres classées. Le raisonnement que lon a quand on consulte des photos et celui de la recherche par nom car notre cerveau est capable de sen souvenir, il est absurde de penser que le cerveau pourrait se souvenir de la date de modification de la photo. Et les dossiers, eux, le sont bien, rangés par ordre alphabétique sur liPad.
Personnellement je suis photographe et je travaille (où plutôt je travaillais car je suis passé sous une tablette Androïd pour palier aux problèmes) avec des centaines de photos pour une présentation aux clients sur la tablette. Mais avec un tel classement aléatoire, jétais ridicule devant le client en cherchant désespérément mes photos.
Alors oui il existe des solutions, elles sont même sur le site dApple. Changer la date de modification de la photo. Absurde, à moins davoir 3 photos à trier. De plus si lon rajoute une nouvelle photo, il faut agir de prouesse pour classer la nouvelle au bon endroit. Sinon avoir iPhoto. Intéressant, mais inutile. Car iPhoto agit en parallèle des photos que vous avez dans votre dossier, donc si vous agissez sur iPhoto (exemple je jette une photo) le dossier en question nen est pas informé et ne subit pas la transformation. Alors agir sur le dossier photo, je jette donc la photo du dossier, mais non, iPhoto ne comprend pas ce quil sest passé et se trouve avec un lien mort.
Voilà, un coup de gueule contre une équipe de chercheurs qui pensent de façon très aberrante à mon goût. Mais peut être nest je pas trouvé la bonne solution. En tout cas ce nest pas par faute davoir cherché, je nai fait que ça durant des heures, Google et forums en veut tu en voilà. Tout le monde à le même problème et personne na la solution.
Etant sur Mac, je nai pas pour autant vendu mon iPad et reste encore à laffût dune solution.


----------



## pepeye66 (20 Juin 2012)

Pour ce qui me concerne la création d'albums au fur et à mesure des "déchargements" ou des dernières importations/évènements ajoutés à la recherche par visages me conviennent très bien. La bibliothèque étant, elle, classée par ordre chronologique: Ce qui me convient très bien aussi. Comme quoi,.....


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (25 Juin 2012)

l'application photo nest pas satisfaisante pour une présentation client... Perso je préfère faire un book en PDF HD... ça permet de les présenter comme on veut, c'est beaucoup plus pro et organisé (je trouve). Et du coup je n'ai jamais été ridicule devant mes clients... ;-)


----------



## kolobos (28 Juin 2012)

Moumou92 a dit:


> l'application photo nest pas satisfaisante pour une présentation client... Perso je préfère faire un book en PDF HD... ça permet de les présenter comme on veut, c'est beaucoup plus pro et organisé (je trouve). Et du coup je n'ai jamais été ridicule devant mes clients... ;-)


Le problème est que je gère des milliers de photos auxquelles je dois avoir rapidement accès. Et elles doivent êtres en coalition avec le rangement de mes dossiers sur ma clé usb, car eux sont "chamboulés" à longueur de journée. En somme quand je rentre, ChronoSYnc, clic, tout est synchronisé entre mon Mac et ma clé usb. Ensuite iTunes et Ipad, tout est synchronisé sur l'iPad, mais... quel foutoir !


----------



## CDI (20 Février 2013)

Je remonte ce message car je ne trouve pas de réponse à mon problème. Je dois dire que je suis quand même très surpris de voir la pauvreté de l'application photos de l'Ipad, comment Apple peut faire une chose pareil. Un logiciel qui ne permet même pas d'organiser ses photos comme on le souhaite. En matière de pub pour les Mac, c'est plutôt raté.

Du coup je cherche une application qui permet d'organiser ses photo comme on le souhaite et en Français ce qui complique un peu plus la tache.

Merci à vous pour votre aide.


----------

